# six sigma



## eng.semsem (15 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده من الأخوان
اريد معلومات عن تطبيقات six segma
في الصناعات السعوديه
وشكرا:81:


----------



## ماضي (16 مايو 2006)

عزيزي

ارامكو تستعد لتطبيقها

وسبق للالكترونيات المتقدمة أن قدمت لتطبيقها لكنها لم تواصل واستبدلتها بالتصنيع الخالي من الهدر (Lean Manufacturing)

إضافةً إلى بعض التجارب الصغيرة التي لم تنجح

من الأمور الجميلة في ستة سيجما كمنهجية أو أسلوب أنها دقيقة و محددة ولا تغفل التفاصيل

وجميلُ في سؤالك لو كان محددا. فما هي نوع المعلومات التي تريدها؟

حينما نكن محددين، نسهل للآخرين ونساعدهم كي يساعدونا، فوقتهم ليس ملكا لنا.


----------



## م.مروان دعوجي (16 مايو 2006)

*معلومات عامة عن Six Sigma*

*Six Sigma**: إثارة**جديد أو إضافة لإدارة أفضل؟*
*تزايدت في الفترة الحالية، أهمية (**Six Sigma**) ففي مختلف بقاع العالم هنالك مؤتمرات، وورش عمل وتنامي الإطلاع بمفهومها وما تستطيع فعله. تم إطلاق هذه التسمية من قبل شركة موتورولا. فالحرف الإغريقي(**∑**) يستخدم كرمز لبيان مستوى الاختلاف أو مقياس الانحراف في أي إجراء. ومن خلال الانحراف **Six Sigma**، فالمصطلح يرمز إلى فلسفة، هدف أو طريقة للتخلص من الهدر، تطوير الجودة، تقليل التكلفة و زمن الأداء وبمعنى آخر زيادة الكفاءة الإنتاجية لأي عمل.*
*كلما كان عدد **Sigma** أكثر، كان عدد الأخطاء أقل. وكلما كان الاختلاف أقل قلت التكلفة. ومن الناحية التاريخية لا يعتبر مفهوم **Six Sigma** أمرا مستحدثا فقد كان المفهوم متداولا لسنين كثيرة. في الحقيقة حينما كان (**SPC**) يستخدم في الستينات والسبعينات لضبط وتقليل التكلفة وتطوير الإنتاجية والجودة ثم ظهرت **Six Sigma** في الثمانينات كامتداد عن طريق إدارة الاختلافات بأسلوب محكم وللتمكين من صناعة منتجات خالية من العيوب.*
*مفهوم **Six Sigma** مطبق من خلال نموذج بسيط يطلق عليه (**DMAIC**) (عرف – قس- حلل – طور - اضبط ) نموذج التطور الإداري هذا مماثل لنموذج إدارة الجودة الشاملة السابق المعروف بـ (**PDSA**) (خطط، أعمل، تعلم، افعل). فإن كانت هذه هي القضية، فلماذا العناء بـ** Six Sigma **أم إنها فعلاً توجه آخر؟ بالطبع فالجواب على هذا السؤال واضح. تعتبر **Six Sigma** طريقة فعالة في محاربة الفروقات في الإنتاج. فهي توفر إمكانيات هائلة وكلما كان الجهد اكبر لتأسيسه وتزويده بالطريقة الصحيحة كلما كان توقع الفوائد أكبر. بخلاف (**SPC**) على سبيل المثال، الذي يهدف إلى التركيز أكثر على النظرة العملية للاختلاف عن طريق التركيز على المنتجات، **Six Sigma** لها تأثيرات استراتيجية وربما هي الطريق الأمثل لتعريف المدراء التنفيذيين بأهمية الاختلاف.*
*سيتعرف الكثير من اختصاصي إدارة الجودة الشاملة على المصاعب التي ستواجههم في دفع المدراء لتقدير فائدة أل **SPC** وموقعها على المستوى الاستراتيجي. ولكن هذا لا ينطبق على **Six Sigma** . لعل العنصر الآخر المهم **Six Sigma **هو قدرته على التركيز على "الجودة" وليس على "الإنتاجية" ويقوم بالتعريف أيضا بأهمية الزبون، وهذا ما لا يقوم به نظام أل **SPC**. في النهاية يجب الاعتراف أن أل **Six Sigma **تعتبر نسخة محببة والمنافسة مع الجودة تعتمد لحد كبير على الاهتمام بالتطرق إلى اللافعالية، التكلفة الغير مرغوب بها وتواجد التناقض والاختلافات.*
*من أجل توضيح قدرة (**Six Sigma**) أكثر، يستطيع الفرد النظر فقط إلى الأمثلة الكلاسيكية، تطرقت شركتا موتورولا و جنرال إلكترك إلى برنامج طموح لمدة خمس سنوات "جودة جنرال إلكترك 2000" لنشر رسالة أل **Six Sigma** في جميع نشاطات العمل ويعتبر الهدف من إرضاء الزبون ذو مجالات متبادلة يتضمن نشاطات المؤسسات الحديثة وتبدو مفاهيم أل **Six Sigma** مهمة لبلوغ التنافس العالمي في هذا المجال. تعرف شركة جنرال إلكترك جودة أل **Six Sigma** بـ "منتج للتعليم" وإشارة إلى عبارة من أحدث تقرير للشركة يقول " لقد استثمرنا أكثر من بليون دولار للجهد والعائدات المالية قد دخلت المرحلة المحفزة إلى أكثر من ثلاثة أرباع بليون دولار في المدخرات تتخطى استثماراتنا في عام 1998 مع بليون دولار ونصف تقريباً في عام 1999م.*
*هنالك إمكانية لتغيير جذري توفره أل **Six** Sigma** مما يجعلها تشد الانتباه بالنسبة لجنرال الكترك، فعندما بُدأ بـ **Six Sigma**في عام 1995 كانت الأرباح بمعدل 13.6% والعوائد بمقدار 5.8 بليون دولار أمريكي وفي نهاية عام 1998 وصلت الأرباح إلى 16.7% ووصلت العوائد إلى 9.2.*


----------



## م.مروان دعوجي (16 مايو 2006)

*تابع*




*من المهم دراسة الفرق بين أل **Six Sigma **وإدارة الجودة الشاملة **TQM** أو المحاولة لوضع مقارنة بينهما فأل **Six Sigma **هي نظام ممتاز لتطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة** حيث أنه باستمرار يقود عجلة التطوير ويساعد الأفراد على رؤية فن الاحتمال "وما يمكن فعلة" لتطوير الجودة. ومن ناحية أخرى، فإن إدارة الجودة الشاملة تنقل أسلوب تفكير واعتقاد في التطور المستمر والذي تكمن أهميته في جعل مفاهيم كمفهوم أل **Six Sigma** تؤدي عملها. إدارة الجودة الشاملة هي بالفعل ما يعرف معه الزبون إنه مقياس للقيمة المضافة قد أعد من أجله.*
*تعتبر أل **Six Sigma **كـ"** دليل لخلق قيمة مضافة" ولكن للأسف فإن كثير من المؤسسات حول العالم تصرف وقت أكثر بكثير مما يحتاجونه لتطبيق أل **Six Sigma** داخلياً على حساب خسارة رضا الزبون. الخلو من الأخطاء يجب أن يترجم في النهاية كـ "الخلو من احتمال الأخطاء" و إلا هنالك شيء خاطئ يحدث. لعل هذا هو سبب نجاح جنرال إلكترك بالرغم من جميع النجاحات مع أل **Six Sigma** فقد استطاعت الشركة المحافظة على التركيز على الزبون. وأهمية الزبون موضحة لاحقاً في أحد التقارير المالية:*
*" يتمثل تحدينا، ونحن نقبل على عام 2000، في تغيير رؤية الشركة "من الخارج إلى الداخل" لقياس حدود حاجات الزبون والإجراءات والعمل من اجل الوصول إلى **خلو من المتغيرات** في خدمتهم. الاختلاف في مستوى الخدمة أو المنتج يعتبر الشر في أي عملية تتعلق بالزبون فإن التطوير في عملياتنا الداخلية لا يمثل الاختلاف أهمية بالنسبة لزبائننا".*
*فعلى كلاً تبدو توقعات أل **Six Sigma** جيدة، ولكن حتى الأفضل ليس بالجودة الكافية. وضحت دراسات عدة بأن الشركات العالمية رفيعة المستوى قد وصلت: إلى مستوى **Four Sigma**، لذلك فإن هناك فرصة كبيرة للتطور للجميع. ولكن الحذر هنا يكمن في وجوب استمرارية التركيز على الزبون وليس على المنتج وقد تطرق الأوائل إلى وجوب الاهتمام بفرص السوق وحاجات الزبون وليس فقط الحاجة لتطوير الفائدة المالية.*
*لذلك فإن أل **Six Sigma** وحدها لا تكفي، فإنها تحتاج إلى مساندة في اتجاه إدارة الجودة الشاملة *
*فيما يلي عبارة أخيرة توضح من أحد أفضل المشاهير على رسالة أل** Six Sigma** إلى حد أبعد:- *
*"نحن مقدمين على قرن جديد سيركز على الجودة..وسنترك اتجاه كان يركز على الإنتاجية"*


----------



## م.مروان دعوجي (16 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*Six Sigma** الاستراتيجية المقبلة *
*فهم الإستراتيجية المقبلة أل** Six Sigma*
*تعتبر **Six Sigma** والتي غالباً ما تعرف بأقوى الاستراتيجيات التي بإمكانها تعزيز تميز العمليات، قد حصلت على تقدير كبير في مختلف أنواع الأعمال. توفر **Six Sigma** طرق مختلفة لإعادة بناء أي:إجراء لتقليل معدل الأخطاء وإن تم وضعها للتطبيق، من الممكن أن تكون **Six Sigma** ذات فعالية في تقليل التكلفة، تحسين حصة السوق وتطوير فائدة الدنيا. من الممكن تطبيق أل **Six Sigma** في المجال الصناعي بالإضافة إلى عدة تطبيقات بدأً من الهندسة وتصميم المنتج حتى عمليات بطاقات الاعتماد وخدمات الزبائن. المنتجات / الخدمات المتوفرة على مستوى الجودة للــ **Six Sigma** تتضمن فقط على عيوب تقدر بـ 3.4 من مليون فرصة بصورة أخرى، فهي فعلياً خالية من العيوب.*
*ركزت مفاهيم الجودة الأساسية على العمل وفق المستويات محددة، حيث هدفت الشركات إلى توفير منتجات أو خدمات تتوافر فيها بعض المميزات وكان من المعتقد بأنه في حال كون المنتجات والخدمات ذات جودة، فإن مستويات أدائهم كانت صحيحة بغض النظر عن كيفية تحقيقها. غالباً، ما يتطلب تحقيق الجودة النهائية إعادة العمل مرات كثيرة وكان هذا الجهد ينظر إلية بصورة كبيرة. ولكن استراتيجية **Six Sigma **المقبلة وسعت نطاق مفهوم الجودة عن طريق تضمين القيمة أوجه استخدام المنتج/الخدمة من قبل الشركة و الزبون.*
*الإستراتيجية الانتقالية للوصول إلى أل **Six Sigma** تتحقق في ثمان مستويات لضمان تطبيق منظم. هذه المستويات هي: التعرف، التعريف، القياس، التحليل، التطوير، الضبط، المطابقة. من أجل نجاح إجراءات أل** Six Sigma**، يجب أن يكون التطبيق على جميع مستويات المؤسسة لنتائج طويلة المدى. وتعمل الاستراتيجية الانتقالية تعمل على ثلاث مستويات أساسية في المؤسسة (المستوى العملي، التنفيذي، العمليات)*
*على المستوى العملي:*
*v**التعرف على المستوى الحقيقي للعمل.*
*v**تعريف الخطط لتطوير مختلف مجالات العمل.*
*v**قياس أنظمة العمل التي تخدم الخطط.*
*v**تحليل الفجوات في نظم الأداء التنظيمي.*
*v**تطوير عناصر العمل لتحقيق أهداف الأداء.*
*v**ضبط الخصائص على المستوى التنظيمي الهام لتحقيق الأهداف.*
*v**مطابقة الأنظمة التي تثبت بأنها الأفضل بين نظيراتها.*
*v**دمج الأنظمة المثلى في إطار التخطيط الاستراتيجي.*
*على المستوى التنفيذي:*
*v**التعرف على القضايا التنفيذية والتي لها تأثيرها الهام على أنظمة العمل*
*v**تعريف مشاريع الــ **Six Sigma** لحل القضايا التنفيذية*
*v**قياس أداء المشاريع الموضوعة تحت المجهر*
*v**تحليل الأداء من ناحية الأهداف العملية *
*v**تطوير نظام المشروع الإداري لـــ** Six Sigma*
*v**ضبط المدخلات لنظام المشروع الإداري.*
*v**اعتماد أفضل تطبيق إداري.*
*v**دمج أفضل التطبيقات لــ **Six Sigma** المعتمدة وتحويلها إلى سياسات وخطوات.*
*على مستوى العمليات:*
*v**التعرف على الصعوبات العملية*
*v**تعريف الإجراءات التي تسبب الصعوبات العملية*
*v**قياس قدرة الإجراءات التي تقدم العمليات ذات الفعالية*
*v**تحليل المعلومات لقياس الأنماط السائدة.*
*v**تطوير العمليات عن طريق وضع حدود أفضل وتعديل عمليات محددة، اختيار أفضل العناصر والمعدات.*
*v**ضبط حدود العملية لتحقيق الأداء الأمثل.*
*v**اعتماد طرق العمل والإعداد لعمليات ناجحة وفعالة.*
*v**دمج التطبيقات المثلى المعتمدة في عملية التصميم.*
*وبالرغم من أن تطبيق الاستراتيجية المقبلة على كل مستوى في المؤسسة سيكون بطريقة مختلفة، فإنه يجب التنسيق لتحقيق الأهداف النهائية. ولتطبيق ناجح، من المهم ضمان أن الـ **Six Sigma** منظمة بطريقة متغلغلة داخل المؤسسة فهي عملية مستمرة وتعلم و تطوير جماعي. لذلك فالاستراتيجية المقبلة هي طريقة تطبق على جميع درجات السلم الإداري للمؤسسة.*


----------



## م.مروان دعوجي (16 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*أفكار: العلاقة بين الــ **Six Sigma** وعملك*
*تعتبر الــ**Six Sigma** مقياس للجودة والفعالية، وقياس كمي للتميز. نشر الــ**Six Sigma** يضمن تقديم المنتجات والخدمات ذات الجودة العالية عن طريق تخطي جميع نقاط القصور الداخلية. وتتميز المؤسسات المطبقة **Six Sigma** بمنتجاتها متميزة بالإضافة إلى تمتعها بنظام إداري وتصنيعي ذو فعالية كبيرة والذي يعمل بكفاءة مع مهام الشركة الأخرى مثل الخدمات المساندة ، المشتريات والموارد البشرية وخدمات الزبائن.*



*·**الـ**Six Sigma** في التصنيع: تتضمن توفير المنتجات بدون عيوب عن طريق تجنب جميع عيوب إعادة العمل والتشطيب وهذا يتضمن تفعيل بعض العمليات تحت ضبط إحصائي، تحديد تغير المعطيات وليس البحث عن العيوب في نهاية العملية، وزيادة فعالية المعدات للدورة الزمنية المثلى.*
*·**الـ **Six Sigma** في خدمات الزبائن، تستطيع أن تقلل من الدورة الزمنية، تطوير عدد مرات الاستجابة لطلبات الزبائن، تحقيق الإتقان والسرعة في الضبط الإبداعي والإدارة التزويدية.*
*· **الــ **Six Sigma** في نظام السلامة**)**(safety metrics**:**في عملية مراجعة الجودة يجب أن تقيم نظم السلامة**في الأهداف المستمرة وخطط العمل التي تؤكد على تقليل الحوادث والإصابات، تكلفة الحوادث كنسبة لتكلفة الإنتاج، وأهداف معينة وخطط عمل تساعد على التطور المستمر.*
*· **قسم الحسابات: تتوفر الكثير والكثير من المعلومات لديك لبدء مشروعات لها تأثير على أهداف المؤسسة. لتحقيق الفائدة القصوى من توفر السيولة المالية، يمكنك النظر إلى دورة الطلب للشراء والدفع لتقليل وقت دورة استلام الموارد المالية. يمكنك النظر أيضاً إلى إنهاء العمل بشكل أسرع وضبط النظام وتوقعات الميزانية.*
*·**قسم المبيعات: لبدء مشروع **Six Sigma** تسويقي جيد تحتاج المؤسسة إلى عمل يسبقه في جميع الأقسام (المبيعات**أو غيرها). تحتاج مرحلة القياس بالضرورة إلى التأكيد على الاحتياجات الهامة للزبون" وهذا يتمثل في الدورة الزمنية للتوصيل، للمميزات، الانتقال إلى طلب خدمة والخ... في مرحلة التعريف/القياس. ان سياسة شد الأحزمة ستحقق موازنة**عادلة بين متطلبات "أهداف العمل"و"الاحتياجات الهامة للزبون" وهذا سيساعد على تحقيق الهدف الحقيقي لمتطلبات الزبون*


----------



## م.مروان دعوجي (16 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*طرق: Poka-Yokeبوكا يوك أو إثبات الخطاً*

*قدم **Shigeo Shingo**شيجو شنجو مفهوم بوكا يوك في عام 1961، عندما كان مهندساً صناعياً في شركة تويوتا للسيارات. كان المصطلح السابق **Paka- Yoke** بوكا يوك والذي يعني "إثبات الغباء". وفي عام 1963 قامت عاملة في شركة **Arakawa Body Company** برفض استخدام طريقة باكا يوك في مكان عملها بسبب المعنى الاصطلاحي السيئ والعدائي الذي يرمز إلية. ولذلك تم تغيير هذا المصطلح :إلى **poka-yoke** أو بوكا يوك والذي يعني "إثبات الخطاً" طريقة بوكا يوكتستخدم في إثبات الخطاً للعملية بأكملها. مثالياً، بوكا يوك تضمن وجود الظروف السليمة في الحقيقة قبل بداية أي خطوة للعملية وتجنب الأخطاء التي تحدث في البداية. وحيث لا تكون هناك أمكانية يقوم بوكا يوك بمهمة كشفية بالقضاء على العيوب في العملية في أقرب وقت ممكن. وقد قام مركز التميز في العمل لتطوير إطار العمل لبوكا يوك ومميزات الطريقة:*
*-**يوكا –بوك بناءا على الوقاية : طريقة بناءا على الوقاية هو الشعور بحدوث شئ غير طبيعي، ومن ثم الإشارة لحدوثه أو قطع العملية، بناءا على الصعوبة، مدى التكرار أو النتائج. هنالك اتجاهين لبوكا-يوك – *
*بناءا على الوقاية:-*
*-**طريقة الضبط: هذه الطريقة تشعر بوجود مشكلة وتوقف خط عمل أو عملية حتى يتم التصحيح في الحال، وبذلك يكون باستطاعتهم تجنب حدوث أخطار متتابعة على سبيل المثال في عملية التجميع عندما تكتشف أن أحد الأجزاء مفقودة قبل عملية التجميع الحقيقية، فإن العملية تتوقف أتوماتيكياً ومثال آخر في المبيعات الغير كاملة لا يمكن طرحها للإنتاج حتى يوضح الشكل التصنيعي الحقيقي.*
*-**طريقة التحذير:*
*هذه الطريقة تشير إلى وجود تغير في مسار أو اتجاه للانحراف عن طريق مجموعة من الأجراس الكهربائية المتحركة، أضواء أو أي مؤشرات للتحذير. ولذلك فإنها تختلف عن طريق الضبط، فطريقة التحذير لا توقف العملية عند أي تحذير يحدث. هذه الطريقة تستعمل في **Bandwidth** النطاق الترددي الكترومغناطيسيلوجود تقبل للعملية. مثال على ذلك هو علية ضغط الأواني حيث يجب أن تكون النتائج متطابقة. بالرغم من أن العملية تستمر في العمل تقوم بوكا يوك بإرسال إشارات إلى العمال للتخلص من الخطاً من خط الانتاج، أو القيام بالتعديلات المطلوبة للتأكد من بقاء العملية تحت السيطرة.*
*-**بوكا –يوك بناءا على الكشف:*
*-**في حالات كثيرة، يكون من الصعب أو يكون في غير ذي جدوى اقتصادية تجنب الأخطاء خاصة عندما تكون تكلفة رأس المال لطريقة بوكا-يوك تتداخل بمقدار كبير مع تكلفة الوقاية ففي هذه الحالات، يتم كشف الأخطاء في بداية العملية، تجنيبهم من عمليات الخط السفلي ومضاعفة التكلفة الغير منضبطة. هناك ثلاث مجموعات للبوكا يوك- المبنية على الكشف، وهي كالتالي:-*
*-**طريقة الاتصال:هذه الطريقة تكشف أي تغير في خصائص الشكل، الأبعاد أو عيوب معينة عن طريق طرق تكون على اتصال مباشر مع الجزء. وجزء من هذه المجموعة تدعى طريقة عدم الاتصال والتي تقوم بالعمل ذاته عن طريق أدوات مثل خلايا التصوير الإلكتروني مثال على ذلك من الممكن أن يتضمن جهاز لاكتشاف والتخلص من الأجزاء المعكوسة والمقلوبة أو المقياس الخطي الذي يتخلص من الأخطاء التباعدية ويغير مسارهم إلى صندوق للأخطاء.*
*-**طريقة القيمة الثابتة: هذه الطريقة تستخدم في العمليات حيث تؤدي مجموعة من الخطوات المتتابعة. طريقة القيمة الثانية توظف أجزاء أتوماتيكية أو أدوات بصرية تقوم بضبط عدد الحركات وطول الحركة بالإضافة إلى مقاييس عملية مهمة أخرى. في هذه الحالات عادة يتم ختم مستمر ،** وجمع طريقة نظام التصنيع ومعدات التدخيل الأوتوماتيكي. في بعض الأحوال تتصل هذه إلى طريقة الأجزاء الغريبة، حيث تترك الأجزاء بعد أن يتلقى التجميع إشارة لوجود خطاً. طريقة القيمة الثابتة تتضمن أيضاً ظروف كشفية دقيقة(الضغط، درجة الحرارة، الأخطاء الشائعة،الخ..) عن طريق أجهزة الفحص الإلكترونية.*
*-**طريقة خطوة الحركة:*
*هذه الطريقة تضمن أن العملية أو العامل لا يقوم بخطوة خاطئة ليست جزء من العملية العادية مثال على ذلك هو شفرة الألوان في الأجزاء الإلكترونية في الرسومات والصور لتجنب استخدام أجزاء مختلطة أو غير صحيحة. مثال آخر أجهزة رؤية لمساعدة ممثلي خدمات الزبائن لتوفير المعلومات الصحيحة لمختلف المنتجات.*
*افضل بوكا-يوك في العالم هي تصميم متميز. كثير من حاجات البوكا-يوك تكون ذات تصميم قليل المميزات أو عمليات غير قابلة للإعادة.*
*ثاني أفضل بوكا-يوك في العالم هو التعليم والمعرفة فإن الحقل المتجدد في المقدمة في هذا المجال باستخدام الأساسيات وبرامج تطوير المزود التابعة للتخطيط المتقدم لجودة المنتج. *


----------



## م.مروان دعوجي (16 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*Six Sigma** في موتورلا ، فلوريدا، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*
*قامت الادارة العليا بموتورولا بتطوير الجودة داخل المؤسسة بعدة طرق. أحد أهم الأولويات هو عقد اجتماعات لاختبار برامج الجودة مع النتائج ومن ثم نشرها على نطاق المؤسسة. هذه العملية تضمن أتوماتيكيا مشاركة الموظفين من جميع مستويات الشركة في الجهد المبذول للجودة. ويقوم الموظفين بإضافة جهدهم من أجل أهداف الجودة فوراً عن طريق برامج موتورولا للأداء المميز والالتزام الشخصي.*
*وعن طريق العمل كجزء من فريق وحدة للتميز. يقوم الموظفون العاملين في مجال واحد أو ذوي مهام متعددة بالاجتماع للعمل على حل المشاكل وتحقيق أهداف الجودة، وتقليل الدورة الزمنية والبدأ في قياسات لتقليل التكلفة وللتأكيد بأن الموظفين لديهم المهارات المطلوبة لتحقيق أهداف الشركة. قامت موتورولا باستثمار أكثر من 170 مليون دولار في تعليم العاملين بين عامي 1983 و 1987 ومن ثم قامت الشركة بإنشاء جامعة موتورولا لتدريب آلاف المدراء التنفيذيين على الجودة. وفي عام 1992، قامت الشركة باستثمار مبلغ 110 مليون دولار كل سنة على التدريب.*
*في موتورولا، الأهداف المتفق عليها معرفة لجميع الموظفين: **Six Sigma** في جميع العمليات. يقوم الموظفون بتقييم مهام عملهم بالنظر إلى كيفية مشاركتهم في التطور الكلي للمؤسسة وهذا يحدث عن طريق المشاركة في المهام- قسم المالية، البريد، الموارد البشرية،المشتريات والتسويق فيما بينهم. فالزيادة **تحسب لتحقيق الـ **Six Sigma** في كل ما يقومون به، ان تضافر جميع جهود العاملين يمنح التميز للمؤسسة في حين يقوم الفرد بالتميز في عمله. والنتيجة النهائية هي أن موتورولا تستطيع الآن تحقيق أهداف خيالية مثل تصنيع أجهزة المنادي والهواتف النقالة بكثرة مبتدأة من وحده واحده حتى 100.000 ولديها اليوم موقف متميز في حقل التكنولوجيا الدقيقة مثل أجهزة المنادى وأجهزة الهواتف النقالة والاتصالات بين الآخرين.*
*أساليب فريق العمل لــ**Six Sigma** في قياس السلامة*
*قامت موتورولا بإنشاء فرق عمل لمتابعة الرضا الكلي للزبائن في عام 1991 والتي عملت مع بعضها البعض لتحقيق النتائج المرجوة في السلامة، باستخدام طريقتهم الخاصة - خطوات موتورولا الست لـ **Six Sigma**و**الخطوات الست هي:*

*§**التعرف على المنتجات والخدمات المقدمة*
*§**التعرف على زبائن المنتجات والخدمات*
*§**التعرف على الحاجات المقدمة*
*§**تعريف العمليات المتبعة للتوصيل*
*§**إثبات الخطاً*
*§**ضمان التطور المستمر مع الجهد المستمر.*
*الخلاصة كانت في العمل على تحقيق حلول دائمة و ساعدت الخطوات الست السابقة على العمل للحفاظ على سبب وحجم الجهد المطلوب لتوفير جو عمل سليم وصحي. وقد تم تعريف الزبائن على انهم مساعدي العمل سواء كانوا عاملين، مدراء أومتعاقدين. وقد تضمنت الحاجات مختلف الأدوات، العمليات، المعدات والبرامج التي من شأنها المساعدة في القضاء على الإصابات والخطورة والثغرات التي كانت مسببة للإصابات والخطورة ثم تعريفها واستهدافها وقد ساعدت الاختبارات المكثفة لتوليد الحذر على إثبات الخطاً للعمليات التي تمت مراجعتها وتأسيس العلاج مما ساعد على تقليل الجروح والإصابات في مواقع أخرى بالإضافة إلى التطورات مع سيل في التغذية الراجعة المستمرة.*
*وقد كان السبب الرئيسي للجروح في عام 1991وفي موقع موتورولا، هو زلقات وسقوط. وبعد إجراء العديد من الدراسات مع فريق عمل يعملون لمدة سنتين على المشروع تم تقليل عدد الزلقات والسقوط إلى 50% . وفي عام 1992 كان السبب الرئيسي للإصابات هو **ergonomics** ولهذا السبب قامت الشركة بعمل 3 فرق عمل ولمدة تزيد عن 3 سنوات. وقامت الشركة بتطوير وتطبيق التدريب على جميع المشاركين متضمناً المشرفين المدراء والمهندسين التقنيين الذين قاموا بإنشاء المصانع وبعد عناء كبير تم التخلص كلياً من مشاكل **(ergonomics)** في المصنع.*
*وفي عام 1995 كانت المشكلة الأساسية هي السرعة في موقف السيارات، ونتيجة لذلك قامت الشركة بعمل فريق عمل يدعى: "لماذا العجلة؟" وحاولت تأثير تغييري مثمر على التسهيلات، الأمن وفريق عمل سلامة المكان. وقد قامت الشركة أيضاً بتطبيق شعارات جذابة بسيطة للحصول على الشراء من أي فرد مهم ومثال على ذلك قامت بتدشين حرارة فلوريدا: فريق عمل الخطورة والإصابات للتخلص بنجاح من المنتجات البديلة الكيماوية المضرة الخطرة في عملية التسجيل الذهبي.*
*الخلاصة*


*§** رضا الزبون الكلي هي مسئولية كل موظف*
*§**بناء الالتزام الشخصي عن طريق العمل الجماعي للتميز.*
*§**عمل الفريق الواحد يدفع حيث الخبرات المجتمعة والمهارات تساعد في الحصول على حلول مبدعة وقوية.*
*§**الأهداف الصعبة، القياسات السليمة للعمليات، وبناء الحل الصحيح للمشاكل و تثبيت التطورات هي العناصر المهمة لعملية تطوير الجودة*
*.*


----------



## eng.semsem (21 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك م.مروان على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فتوح (30 مايو 2006)

شكراً لكم جميعاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وأنا أبحث عن مراجع في الستة سيجما
وأتمنى منكم المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المنصوريه (18 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا عل هذه المعلومات الطيبه .
ارجو منكم ان ترسل لى اى معلومات عن quality mentenance وشكرا


----------



## ماهر كامل (23 أكتوبر 2006)

أخوانى الأعزاء الرابط التالى لبرنامج Simul8

http://rapidshare.de/files/19139071/Simul8_Yeni.rar


----------



## صناعي1 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي العزيز يوجد في مكتبة الهندسة الصناعية في هذا المنتدى كتب متعلقة بالموضوع


----------



## أحمد عبد البصير (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكر الاخ م. مروان على هذا العطاء الله يجزيك كل خير

اليكم هذا الموقع باللغة الانجليزية لكنه سهل و ايضا يوضح برسومات تساعد على الفهم

http://www.mdcegypt.com/Pages/Management Approaches/TQM/Six Sigma.asp


----------



## م.فلاوي (15 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات .. لكن الموضوع مافي ديتيلز على كيفية تطبيق السكس سجما؟؟

كيف نلاقي كتب تشرح السكس سجما بالتفصيل مع الامثلة الحسابية .. ولو بالعربي يكون افضل 
وشكرا


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

اريد كتب بالعربى او بالأنجليزى عن التحكم فى الجودة


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماهر كامل (6 ديسمبر 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء هناك برنامج خطير يعمل فى مواضيع ال lean manufacturing and six sigma and value stream mapping وهذا البرنامج اسمه iGrafx ادخلوا على موقعه ونزل نسخة beta
www.igrafx.com
واتمنى لو اى احد من اخوانى الكرام يعلم برامج اخرى فى هذه المواضيع فيطلعنا عليها


----------



## م المصري (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله ..
موضوع ذا صلة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t75481.html


----------



## heroensam (27 فبراير 2009)

Mecri beaucoup mes fréres pour l'aide que vous donner par cet echange d'information Wajazakomo ALAHO bi alh khayr


----------



## سالم المصري (28 أكتوبر 2009)

هل يوجد تجديد ؟ او إضافة


----------



## alaa_abbas73 (24 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة معلومات قيمة ومجهودك يااخي مشكوور عليه والله انشالله يضعه في ميزان حسناتك بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل مكروه


----------



## moh.mostafa (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## allamatar (7 مايو 2014)

هل من مثال عملي تطبيقي عن 6 سيجما ازا سمحتو على شركة خدمية او انتاجية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

